# Kane is da



## kane (28 Okt. 2009)

Hy Leute habe jetzt auch mal den weg zu euch gefunden 

Vieleicht kennt mich ja der ein oder ander :thumbup: von der Insel oder sonst wo .

Ich bin kane bin 21 jahre komm aus österreich und bin schon seit ein paar järchen in der celeb welt unterwegs hatte und habe auch schon ein paar S mod jobs gemacht u.s.w

Also dann ich hoffe ich kann euer board ein wenig bereichern

Lg Kane


----------



## astrosfan (28 Okt. 2009)

Hi Kane und




on Board.

Freue mich auf Deine Beiträge. Viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## Q (28 Okt. 2009)

Hallo Kane! Willkommen. Das macht ja neugierig auf mehr... Viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Claudia (28 Okt. 2009)

Hallo kane Willkommen on Board, wünsche dir viel Spaß hier, und freue mich auch schon auf deine Beiträge.


----------



## Buterfly (28 Okt. 2009)

Na dann auch von mir willkommen am Board :laola:

Und ich hoffe wir lesen von einander :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (28 Okt. 2009)

hi kane,

herzlich willkommen bei uns, wünsche dir viel spaß :


----------



## Tokko (28 Okt. 2009)

auf CB

Ich wünsche dir noch einen angenehmen Aufenthalt.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Crash (28 Okt. 2009)

Hallo Kane...

Auch ich wünsche dir viel Spass hier :thumbup:


----------



## Stefan24100 (28 Okt. 2009)

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## General (1 Nov. 2009)

kane und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## gonzales (2 Nov. 2009)

herzlich willkommen und viel spass hier


----------



## maierchen (5 Nov. 2009)

hi kane wünsch dir auch mal viel spass hier !


----------



## michael54431 (7 Nov. 2009)

Willkommen hier im Celebboard!


----------



## AerosolBurner (9 Nov. 2009)

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen!!!


----------

